

Why We're Having an Everybody Draw Mohammed Contest on Thursday May 20 - DanielBMarkham
http://reason.com/blog/2010/05/18/get-ready-for-everyone-draw-mo

======
iamdave
This absolutely sickens me. While yes, I think certain parts of the Islamic
community is exacerbating the reverence of the Prophet Muhammad, this kind of
parody-centric/faux humor xenophobia is a contributing reason why some groups
think Americans are assholes.

 _There comes a point in any society's existence where it must ultimately, to
paraphrase Martin Luther (who himself was more than happy to see opponents put
to death), dig in its heels and say here we stand, we will do no other. We
don't need to be perfectly consistent philosophically or historically or
theologically to assert what is special and unique not just about the United
States, with its bizarre and wonderful articulation of the First Amendment,
but the greater classical liberal project comprising not just the "West"
(whatever that is) but human beings in whatever town, country, or planet they
inhabit._

And stop using the First Amendment as a means to satirize an entire culture of
people. Open the doors to conversation, embrace their differences and
understand why this upsets them beyond conjecture. For Christ sake, stop
acting like children and try to work with these people, instead of
_purposefully_ angering them, and putting a wedge between us.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
I'm glad you were able to say that without fear of being attacked.

As for me, you can slander my person, my family, my dog, my culture, my
religion, my property, my intelligence -- you can say whatever you want. I may
disagree and be angry by your words, but I will fight to the death for your
right to say them.

Freedom of speech means nothing if it comes with your right not to be
insulted.

 _If mankind minus one were of one opinion, then mankind is no more justified
in silencing the one than the one - if he had the power - would be justified
in silencing mankind._ \- JSM

